# bottle cage bolts lighter than Ti for cheap



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello all, In the past I have used alum and steel bolts for water bottle bolts. Last week I ordered Ti bolts for the gram savings. I since then bought a little gram scale and weighed my steel bolts at 3-4 g. I then weighed the Nylon screws in the same size from Home Depot. Two of them would not register on the scale. Now I bought these a few years ago and I believe that 2 of them were under a dollar. I have done 3 rides with them in plac and have not been able to stip them yet. I just thought that this forum would want anything that is light and cheap.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Those bolts will probably shear off the first time that you crash or wrench a bottle out at a bad angle.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I think those are better suited as plugs for empty cage holes. They will definitely shear off with any type of applied force. This could be dangerous if it happened at high speeds.


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

I will let you guys know when they do break. I expect them to break eventually. I have had them as plugs for a few years now on my mountain bike. I have had them now for a week or so on my road bike. So far about 5 hours of riding with no problems. They have not jumped any threads or sheared. I am amazed so far. I have Ti bolts in the mail and will most likely change to them for the cage but for now I am going to live on the edge.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

If you want a light strong bottle cage screw you are best to stick with carbon screws.

Thats what was spec'ed on my frame and I have had no issues.


----------



## eddie m (Jul 6, 2002)

Aluminum is lighter and cheaper than Ti. It's not as cool as Ti, but it's still strong enough. I used to find them at the local hardware store, but sadly Home Depot doesn't have them. I've never seen a carbon cage bolt, but that sounds like the coolest choice of all.

BTW what size nylon bolts do you use?

em


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

eddie m said:


> I've never seen a carbon cage bolt, but that sounds like the coolest choice of all.
> 
> BTW what size nylon bolts do you use?
> 
> em


The higher end Times come with similar bolts

http://www.poshbikes.com/product.php?id=260


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

A buddy of mine has been doing something like this for ages. 

He uses a trimmed Ti bolt on the bottom bolt, and non-trimmed nylon bolt on the top bolt of each bottle cage. Safety and weight weenie-ness~


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

why not just dispatch with cages and bolts altogether, and carry the bottles in your jersey pockets?

or, just leave the house with a bunch in your mouth; that should last you till you find a water fountain along the way.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> why not just dispatch with cages and bolts altogether, and carry the bottles in your jersey pockets?
> 
> or, just leave the house with a bunch in your mouth; that should last you till you find a water fountain along the way.


Totally gonna do that on the next crit!

*Example image....*


----------

